# Sanprobi Super Formula



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the above probiotic which is advertised in helping get rid of the bloat, flat stomach and to aid weight loss -

. Bifidobacterium lactis W51
2. Bifidobacterium lactis W52
3. Lactobacillus acidophilus W22
4. Lactobacillus paracasei W20
5. Lactobacillus plantarum W21
6. Lactobacillus salivarius W24
7. Lactobacillus lactis W19

PREBIOTICS

1. Fruktooligosacharydy (FOS)
2. Inulina

I take probiotics which seem to help for a while then I get the bloat back - I'm passed myself at the moment with it and although trying to lose weight it just doesn't seem to move and it's hard with bloating anyway. But the probiotics do help the constipation - feel I'm in a no win situation at the moment.

Can I have thoughts on the above - will it do what it says.

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My only concern is some people find they don't tolerate the prebiotics very well.

I don't know how much they put in these (as probitoics for weight loss seems odd, so I'm wondering if they are hoping to fill you up with fiber so may have more of those ingredients than others).

The prebiotics feed all bacteria, but probiotics seem to compete well in colon environments with them. But if you are very sensitive to gas it will depend on how much of the gas causing bacteria there are and how much of the prebiotics they eat.

Otherwise seems like a pretty typical mix of probiotic species for any of the multi species brands.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi Kathleen

I don't really have gas I just seem to bloat and this has two prebiotics according to the blurb. Does prebiotic make bloat worse and should I be looking at a probiotic without a prebiotic - I get quite confused with all the probiotics out on the market.

When you say people don't tolerate a prebiotic - in what way.

Is it worth trying this? Which one could you recommend that would literally take the bloat away - what should I be looking for = like I say it's a minefield and I've got a cupboard full of them at the moment.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What way will vary.

A lot depends on what symptoms you get from gas volume. So some people find whatever IBS symptoms they have from gas get worse on prebiotics.

If you bloat the same on days you barely need to fart as you do on days you fart way over the average of 14-20 time a day, then gas may not be the issue with your bloating.

I don't know if there is a head to head just for bloating, but several strains do have people in clincal trials report less bloating.

And it seems to be really idiosyncratic with one strain may work for one person and not for another. So really hard to make a general recommendation other than look for brands people here have tried and found sucess with (so VSL#3, Culturelle, Align, Digetive Advantage, Jarrodophilus, GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, although most of those are the US brands, not sure about the UK ones).

If you bloat the same no matter how much gas you have I would tend to look more at digestive enzymes with pancreatin (so not the vegan/vegetarian ones) in them. They seem to work on the mechanism of bloating that would have any human feel bloated after an overly large rich meal. I think sometimes people have that overeating reaction to any normal or small meal. I found pancreatin supplements helped from some bloating I got from a particular medication combo. There is a small study of the rich meal bloating with the prescription version of pancreatin.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I bloat whether I have gas or not - some days I don't fart - otherdays a little but it's not a major problem. I'll take a look at the ones you mention above - Amazon is good for ordering. And you couldn't give heads up on a digestive enzyme that is good that contains pancreatin - DE with papain or bromelain in I can't take as I'm sensitive to those ingredients. Not sure whether to try the Saprobi and see how I cope with the prebiotic in them.

I did have a good probiotic but they changed the formula and started to add ginger - so I didn't buy any more - is ginger added to a probiotic good? Why manufacturers keep chaning formulas when they work beats me!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think sometimes with supplements it is more about what they think will sell, so if some ingredient ups sales they add it rather than focusing on just what will work.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/controller?N=0&Ntk=SiteSearch&Ntt=pancreatin&Nty=1&D=pancreatin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchall

I usually get the vitamin shoppe ones for most brands (store brand seems good and priced well).

The ones I used back in the day were from GNC but I think they changed the formula last time I looked.

Checked amazon.co.uk and looks like some of the supplement brands are also sold over there. The one's I have used are not enteric coated. I don't know if the prescription ones are, so I don't know if it matters.


----------

